# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Demolition of an old house

## MrPotatohead

Hi All! 
I have a few questions regarding demolishing a house. The house is about 50-60 years old. As far as I can tell, brick footings, hardwood frame, clad with a tin roof. 
Naturally, in a house of this age, i'd expect asbestos. 
I read on another site that some salvage yards will demolish a house for free, so long as they can re-use the materials. Has anyone had any experience with this? The house is on Lake Macquarie, near newcastle. 
Alternatively, can I demolish the place myself? I am confident that after the right research about asbestos and the process of demolition, I could do it quite safely. Im reasonably capable building things up, just have never ripped anything big down! :Biggrin:  If I do it myself however, I am up for a few thou $$$ in dump fees, so naturally if a salvage yard can do it for free, fantastic! 
Appreciate any insight people can offer! 
Cheers.

----------


## Moondog55

My experience is that the scrap is very easy to get rid of, roofing iron / old copper pipe, tiles are hard, tipping fee cost are quite high, the timber I would cut for firewood if it can't be re-used. Start at the top and work your way down.
 get a big skip in for the stuff you can't use and see the utilities first to get gas and electricity disconnected of course

----------


## johnc

Contact your council first, you will need a permit and you may not be allowed to do your own demolition.

----------


## Steffen595

mybe try to offer on freecycle (on yahoo groups), semetimes people do that. I.e., want to demolish my house, take what you want.
Bit worried about services and that, would need to get it disconnected 1st so no one digs up life whatever? 
Asbestos: 10m² per month you can take out yourself and picked up by companies (at least Melbourne), or have to get some asbestos removalist to do the job...

----------

